
Bill Gates: Only Government R&D Can Save the Climate, Private Sector Is Inept - p4bl0
http://usuncut.com/climate/bill-gates-only-socialism-can-save-us-from-climate-change/
======
p4bl0
I editorialized the title because, even if I like the original one a lot, it
is mostly a clickbait and does not reflect what Bill Gates technically said.

(The change is "Socialism" → "Government R&D".)

~~~
dang
That's a good title change—the HN guidelines explicitly ask you to edit
linkbait out of originals, and if you replace it with something neutral, as
you did, it isn't editorializing.

However, the article is a copy of an Atlantic piece, which was posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10382383](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10382383)

